# Craftsman PGT9000 vs PGT9500



## raylinkz (May 28, 2010)

For anyone looking at these two GT's, I found a comparison link that shows most of the differences for the PGT9000 and the PGT9500. The major difference for my bank account, the 9500 is about $6000 and the 9000 is about $3000.. You be the judge which one is the best value.

http://clickserve.cc-dt.com/link/cl...984000P&partNumber_2=07128985000P&prodCount=2

In case the link breaks, I've attached a rough pdf printout.


----------

